# Thinkpad t460 power management



## boombim (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello everyone. I'm trying to configure freebsd on my thinkpad t460 laptop
to make it quieter and colder as possible. I increase c-states to max
(freebsd print it's c3) and add powedxx service and some else options
according to Vermaden's article. But even after all this manipulations
linux with tlp still colder and much more quieter on same task and similar
workflow.
What do I do wrong? Is it possible to make freebsd performance on laptol
similar to linux?

Thanks


----------



## serjsk8 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello,
You use NVIDIA card?
I have Lenovo T530, and NVIDIA consumes a lot of energy.
I use Intel video card now.


----------

